# "Giant Centipede Eating Bat" video link



## szappan (Apr 13, 2006)

Giant Bat Eating Centipede
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJiHDqE7cbo

someone's posted this on youtube, although the title of the video can be misinterpreted as "a giant bat eating a centipede", it's still AMAZING footage.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Apr 13, 2006)

That was insane!


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 13, 2006)

Hedorah99 said:
			
		

> That was insane!


yeah!!!!

that was awesome. my little guys have enough trouble catching dang roaches!


----------



## maxident213 (Apr 13, 2006)

That was magnificent!  :clap:   Awesome footage, I like the black & white....  

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 13, 2006)

Dialup and video is not working well with my computer right now.  I was able to see the centipede/mouse video.  Maybe it IS good for them to have some mammal meat now and then...  not trying to start something here.  You know, I haven't even tried to view that video.  Just assumed I wouldn't be able to.  I'll try it now.

muaahahahahehehe, it's working.  Going to take about 30 min though.


EDIT:      Very nice!  I would have liked to have seen a full shot of the centipede catching the bat.  Oh, I'm not complaining.  It was great enough!  That was really good.

EDIT:  HA!  haha,...Haaaaahaha, subspinipes handling by Caco!  That was good.  I wondered why it was only 12 secs.  Then I thought, "He's only a few secs to open that lid."  Hahaha.  After all I've read, I was eager to see what that was going to be about.  That was good.


----------



## Scorpendra (Apr 13, 2006)

i love how it caught the bat by climbing up and dangling itself.


----------



## DR zuum (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow look what happens in nature.


----------



## Gigas (Apr 13, 2006)

they must be so strong, i want a scolopendra hmm maybe a viridicornis


----------



## LongDucDong (Apr 13, 2006)

Great vid!!!!!! :clap: :clap:   I wonder what specie that was? Anyone have a clue? 13"??? Thats a big'un!


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sweet!! Would a S.gigantea be able to eat an entire bat?


----------



## BugBoyX (Apr 14, 2006)

Wow! That was great video!:clap:   Thanx a lot for providing the vid!  I always love seeing these guys in nature just doing their thing.  Really cool how it climbed up the cave wall to catch one of the bats as it flew by.  Pretty interesting for a "bug"....


----------



## szappan (Apr 14, 2006)

I just love how it ignores the beetles,  

I think you guys might find this link useful... to download that video and keep it on your H/D, click here:
http://javimoya.com/blog/youtube_en.php

By the way, DR zuum?  That's got to be one of the best avatars ever – frickin' hilarious!


----------



## prankster705 (Apr 14, 2006)

Wow, cool video, it's amazing how it caught that bat. I'm surprised it's got such a good grip.


----------



## Nikos (Apr 14, 2006)

I haven't seen the BBC docu "life in the undergrowth", but I have a feeling this is part of it.
ANyone can confirm this?


----------



## Steven (Apr 14, 2006)

vardoulas said:
			
		

> I haven't seen the BBC docu "life in the undergrowth", but I have a feeling this is part of it.
> ANyone can confirm this?


confirmed  



wonder if BBC can deal with copyright violation ?


----------



## dirtborder4life (Apr 14, 2006)

*bat*

Awesome Vid:drool: I also really appreciated the link to the direct downloader szappan:worship: .Im always emailing the owners of vids to send me a link to download it onto my comp for veiwing anytime,now i can do it myself!


----------



## moricollins (Apr 14, 2006)

just goes to show you , people will illegally copy everything and anything


----------



## prankster705 (Apr 14, 2006)

vardoulas said:
			
		

> I haven't seen the BBC docu "life in the undergrowth", but I have a feeling this is part of it.
> ANyone can confirm this?


I thought I've seen that video before.


----------



## Curry (Apr 14, 2006)

Wow... is all I have to say to that.


----------



## Randolph XX() (Apr 14, 2006)

wow i am amzed nobody cry about how much pain that bat would felt or how potentialy dangerous it is to that pede!


----------



## Morthoseth (Apr 27, 2006)

There is only one word I can think of to describe that video...CRAZY!!! Nah it was prettty friken harcore dude! pretty tight


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 27, 2006)

That was awesome!!! does anyone have any idea on what cenit or what bat that is?


----------



## jwasted (Apr 28, 2006)

Very kewl vid. That thing is awesome.


----------



## Nerri1029 (Apr 28, 2006)

VERY COOL !!!!

thanks for sharing !!


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow, great video, I was trying to watch it last night, but youtube was down, finally got to see it.  It's amazing how strong they are.


----------



## Natco (Apr 28, 2006)

That is just creepy....


----------



## cacoseraph (Jul 29, 2006)

b        
u
m
p


----------



## Kevin_Davies (Jul 29, 2006)

amazing video, I remember seeing it on life in the undergrowth.


----------



## Spike (Aug 3, 2006)

Curry said:
			
		

> Wow... is all I have to say to that.



ditto just wow and awsome


----------



## nissan480 (Aug 3, 2006)

ditto,on what randolph said.






they are an amazing creature,i just wish my puerto rican would come out more often.


----------



## pandinus (Aug 3, 2006)

demonhunter said:
			
		

> That was awesome!!! does anyone have any idea on what cenit or what bat that is?


a dead bat.


----------



## Satanika (Oct 25, 2006)

Glad I searched before posting a new thread.  

Well seeing as the original link no longer works, here is a new one for those who haven't seen it yet. 

[YOUTUBE]voe_iWQUWvA[/YOUTUBE] 

Enjoy.


----------



## sick4x4 (Oct 25, 2006)

very nice thankyou lol did anyone figure out the pede???


----------



## jimmysp4des (Oct 25, 2006)

that is a great F in vid, im going to start feeding my pede bats now


----------



## maxident213 (Oct 25, 2006)

That video never ceases to amaze.  :clap: 

The strength in a pede's legs in just unbelieveable, to be able to cling to the ceiling and catch the bat in flight without being knocked loose.


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (Oct 25, 2006)

sick4x4 said:


> very nice thankyou lol did anyone figure out the pede???


It's S. gigantea, there was a paper published on this behavior with them.


----------



## 236260 (Oct 25, 2006)

jimmysp4des said:


> that is a great F in vid, im going to start feeding my pede bats now



My first pedes were purchased because of a bat infestation in my attic. I turned eight of them loose in my home. Now the bats are all gone.


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Oct 25, 2006)

ive never seen that video and its incredible.  Ive never been into Pedes much but after seeing that, im starting to get interested..........great, another addiction pending?


----------

